# start of a 7x 12 mini lathe taper attachment.



## MCRIPPPer (Jul 6, 2013)

here is the beginning of a taper attachment for my mini lathe. i have the guide bar and the plate it sits on done. i still need to build the mounting arms that will clamp to the lathe bed and the carriage that rides on the guide bar.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jul 7, 2013)

got the support arms done. just need to make the slide block and a bracket to tie it to the cross slide.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jul 8, 2013)

getting there. 

got the taper attachment carriage fitted to the guide bar. need to make a linkage to the cross slide now.

this is my first real project using lots of steel.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jul 12, 2013)

just need to make a washer for the big 8mm bolt and it should work. i need to fix the gib for my cross slide tho. the cross slide likes to lift off the ways. only mod to the machine was tapping two holes for m5 screws for the aluminum piece  that pulls the cross slide.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jul 12, 2013)

it works good. cuts a very nice taper.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well done. I need to make one of those myself.

 Ron


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks. made my first mt #2. fits good. this is a pic after fitting it onto the tailstock quill. it was covered in sharpie and all the bare metal is the contact aria. i had to clean it up with a file to get the nice fit.


----------



## eightball (Jul 25, 2013)

very nice !


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 25, 2013)

very nice project Thm:
are you going to show plans


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jul 26, 2013)

sorry no plans. i just built it off the top of my head lol.


----------



## chucketn (Jul 27, 2013)

Please, just a quick sketch with the critical dimentions? Please? I would like to build one for my 7x14. How did you make the slots in the plate? Did you use a Rotary Table?

Chuck


----------



## Rb72 (Jul 9, 2014)

What metals did you use for the different components?  It appears to be steel except for the cross slide link and the base the guide bar is attached to.


----------



## robcas631 (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks like you did a great job.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jul 10, 2014)

thanks guys. material is aluminum and steel. the bar and block are steel, the linking piece and the base are aluminum, and the two arms that hook it to the bed are also steel. (all hot roll)

i use it mostly for cutting mt2 and r8 tapers.


----------

